# New V-plow, which one to buy.



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking at buying a new 8.5' Vplow for my 92 F-250. Can't decide between the Western MVP, Meyers V-2 and Snow Dogg. Plow will be used for a couple long private driveways and one business account. Looking for input if one has more problems, easier to use, mount on the truck etc.. Had a 9.5' MVP 2 years ago and really liked the plow but had to sell the truck and plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll decide for you, boss 9.2 v plow.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been very happy with my meyer 8' 6" v2, I like that it has 2 way cylinders, and a trip edge, which are the 2 reasons I went with them over boss. They were also offering a very nice financing deal, which IIRC boss was not when I purchased my plow. 

Meyer now uses monarch hydraulics, which greatly increase reliability, and the structural design is far superior to what they used to put out-it's a very rugged unit.


----------



## treefarm (Jan 10, 2010)

lol whichever one you can afford they all have their pros and cons what's more important is the dealer if you're commercially plowing when you need parts you don't want to wait three days, find a reliable dealer that opens 24 hours during storms and has a large stock inventory that's more important to me than the brand of the plow they're all going to have problems at some point don't believe anyone if they tell you different it's the nature of the beast take care


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Treefaem beat me to it. All are decent these days, dealer support is key. We have run Fisher since I started back in 1995, but after the dealer staff has changed prices for parts are crazy (full list), they used to be competing with CPW, I still get priority service (I have bought numerous plows, salters, & have done good bit of service over the years there) it seems, but my subs that go in there have complained to me about how bad 
they experience was. Combine that with Fisher changing wiring harnesses (from 3 to 2 wire), i can no longer interchange plows to whatever truck, I ussually have a spare plow here. The Snowdogg are very price competive& I've heard good things about there dealer here.


----------

